# Petco Selling Butterfly?



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I couldn't buy him but he was beautiful. I took the pic with my phone, sorry for the fuzziness... Also, I think he's considered a butterfly... 

http://bettaphotographer.deviantart.com/art/Petco-Betta-155991113


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

he looks like a butterfly to me


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its hard to see but he does look like a butterfly. Butterfly's really aren't that rare so I wouldn't be surprised to find one at Petco. My butterfly came from Wal-mart.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah looks like a BF. My local PETCO has had a LOT of BFs lately!


----------



## Jessafall (Feb 1, 2010)

do petco and petsmart ever mislabel the betta's. I'm going to be getting 2 males at the end of march. so i've already looked at the bettas and all i see are HM, VT and CT.


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday I got a HM from Petco which looks very similar to you picture. I think HM refers to the finnage style and butterfly refers to the coloration pattern. They also had a delta tail with similar coloration pattern. He was very pretty too.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He looks like my HM butterfly Calypso.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Finnage and coloration are different things. You can find the butterfly pattern in any tail type from VT to PK.. its usually not seen in CTs however. 

Petstore bettas are sold by tail type.. IE the shape and form of their fins.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

yes, petco does mislabel them often. But they don't mislabel the CTs or VTs since they are pretty obvious. They often mislabel HMs and DTs


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I got my OHM Rosetail for 7 bucks.  He was marked as a delta. Haha!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I have several halfmoons here that looks just like him,
Very beautiful fish indeed!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I would have bought him in a heartbeat. ****sigh****


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's so pretty. I love butterfly bettas.


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

Omg if he was red I probably would have snatched him up with the quickness!​


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just bought a black DT butterfly today. Along with a red DT hehe.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Mr vamp.... Where the HECK are you getting all these blacks!?! I'm sooo jealous!! My petco has the occasional good one, but they usually don't look to good.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Are blacks rare too? Because I found one at Petco a couple days ago... I don't know if he's still there or not... but he was a CT.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe my PetCos are overflowing with blacks ))) Move to Colorado we need more betta people here lol. 

See we betta people are pretty nice in petstores when we see normal bettas. See this is us when we see normal colored VTs:



this is us when we see a black or white DT or HM:


"No I saw him first!!!" 
"Oww let go of my hair!!"
"NEVER!!"
"SECURITY!!!"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rofl!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha! Those pictures are sooo cute!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Hehe my PetCos are overflowing with blacks ))) Move to Colorado we need more betta people here lol.
> 
> See we betta people are pretty nice in petstores when we see normal bettas. See this is us when we see normal colored VTs:
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH. You are too much... :lol:


----------

